# Installierte Programme finden



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe das Problem ,dass ich manche programme, die ich installiert habe, nicht finden kann.
D.h. ich habe mit Yast den file sharing client lopster installiert und kann ihn jetzt nicht finden.Das selbe gilt für gcc und andere programme.könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben wo ich suchen muss?
habe Suse linux 8.1 proffesional und benutze eigentlich immer Kde3 als GUI.

danke schonmal im vorraus


-F.

PS: wenns nicht genau genug war sagt mir bitte was ich spezifizieren soll...


----------



## melmager (26. Januar 2003)

a) unter /usr/share/doc/packages/
sind die beschreibungen der pakete dort ist meist ein README .... 

b) in einer root konsole 
find / -name bla* 
listet alle dateien auf die mit bla anfangen


----------



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

danke, habs gefunden...
sorry war vielleicht ne blöde frage.

wie auch immer, habs endlich
danke

-F.


----------

